# Budgie Sickness??



## huzafamalik (Jan 6, 2017)

*Budgie Affection or Fear?*

Hey everyone! I'll make this post short. I have two budgies, male and female, but the male is easy to understand. The female, however, isn't. I've had both for over a month now and decided that it was time to finger tame them. Today (Jan 31th 2017) I noticed that my yellow budgie did things she didn't do before:

1. I touched her on the cheek and head areas and she stayed completely still, however touching her on the stomach obviously made her move away. If she stays still (and closes her eyes) while I am touching her, is this affection for more or is she frozen in fear?

2. She closes her eyes whenever I close mine. Is she mimicking me or is something wrong?

3. She lightly nibbles on my fingers, is this defense or a way of affection?


----------



## Emylee (Jan 29, 2017)

1. As long as your budgie could get away from you, and didn't (I always like to give mine that control.) then she wasn't frozen in fear. Budgie are really flighty when spooked or upset. It sounds like she's still getting used to you. Give it another few months. Take her out with toys she can play with. She'll come around fully. Right now she's still a bit unsure. 

2. Budgies will mimic your eye blinks as a form of bonding. Try eating yummy food in front of her. Soon she'll try to mimic what you're eating too! I have found for most animals, closing the eyes is a sign of trust. She's still getting used to you but it's a great sign she has some trust for you already! I noticed when I was bonding with my bird sometimes he would blink at me while opening and closing his beak. I take that as a sign of stress so if she's doing that I'd back off a little bit. Remember that budgies don't usually like to be touched. I'd leave the petting until you're a little more bonded to her. It will make the process go by quicker. 

3. If it were defense she would bite HARD. It's a way of playing. As long as she isn't doing it hard it's a great way to bond. Your finger is her new toy! Notice how she nibbles on her toys in the cage? Well, pretty soon you'll be considered one and then the bonding process will be fast tracked. Keep in mind that it can take close to a year to get a really tight special bond with your budgie. Don't rush it and just enjoy the milestones! It looks like you've hit a few already!! 

I've only had my budgie for 7 months so if any old timers want to correct me please do!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Emylee has given you very good advice. :thumbsup:

Always remember it is important to work at your budgies' pace and you'll do fine.

Please be sure to read through the stickies in the Taming and Bonding section of the forum as well.*


----------



## huzafamalik (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey, everyone. I'm still very new to owning budgies and some budgie behaviors are kind of throwing me off. 

1. My budgie closes his eyes a lot. We had him for over a month now so I assumed he would be comfortable. His yellow friend seems to like me already. Is he alright? He also runs away from my finger if I try touching him. Should I restart my taming process?

2. They both close their eyes whenever I do. Is this mimicking a sign that she wants to play or she is happy?

3. My budgie speaks when I speak. Do they think that we are having a conversation?

4. They usually stretch their legs when seeing me. Is this a greeting?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there,

The typical signs of illness are a steep decrease of energy throughout the day.
The budgie will be overall more sleepy, the eyes will lose their vibrancy, their shine and will look smaller in size. The feathers will be more puffed too, there will be a decrease in appetite as well as in singing. Changes in the droppings can also be associated will illness.

The fact that your budgie closes the eyes when you do so means that you are connecting with your budgie and he is more in tune to your body language and as a result, your budgie mimics the eye blinking.
The same applies when you talk to them and they chirp back at you, it's perfectly normal and a good sign that you are bonding with your budgies. The taming process is never ending, it's something that must be maintained by the daily interactions we have with our budgies.
You can start with the training sessions by taking in account the safe boundaries set by your budgie and only proceeding at his pace.
Be sure to check the detailed information at the stickies at the Taming and Bonding section.

The stretching of the legs when they see you means that upon your arrival, they know something good or exciting is about to happen and it's time for them to be alert and ready for a potential playful activity.
You can see that as a greeting if you want to.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I've merged two of your threads that have to do with your budgie's behavior and your concern that those behaviors may indicate illness.

You've been given excellent answers to your questions.

Please take the time to read through ALL of the stickies at the top of each section of the forum as well as the Budgie Articles. 
You'll find them to be invaluable resources as a means to learn what is normal as you get to know your new babies.

Most of your questions will have been answered in those areas of the forum.

If you are unable to find the answers to specific questions there, then please post them in this thread rather than starting a new one. 

Thanks and enjoy your journey in learning all about your little friends as well as your time here on the forum.

We'd love to see some hoto: pictures of your budgies if you have any you would like to share.

Best wishes!*


----------

